# Tubal reversal



## Ms.hypnogigi (Jul 20, 2003)

Hello, We live in the USA but may be moving back to England very soon. Here in the States a Tubal Reversal is know just by that name. In England does the term Tubal reversal have nother name? 
I had my tubs tide 13 yrs ago, Now I'm ready to revers this very bad mastake and hope for the best. Can anyone reffer someone in the UK who does this? 
Any help anyone can give we would be very greatful. 
Thank you in Advance
Ian & Gigi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Ms.hypnogigi said:


> Hello, We live in the USA but may be moving back to England very soon. Here in the States a Tubal Reversal is know just by that name. In England does the term Tubal reversal have nother name?
> 
> It's the same in the UK
> 
> ...


----------

